# Minn. Iron Range trial



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Any good reporters up dere ?


----------



## Brent McDowell (Jul 2, 2008)

Setup as relayed to me: Tight quad with two middle guns retired short of flyer w/ and out of order flyer.


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open and Amateur did not finish today. Open has 20 dogs left......not sure about the Amateur.


----------



## Vic Batton (Dec 15, 2008)

14 to run in the AM this morning


----------



## duckwater (Apr 23, 2010)

Q get done Friday, or they still goin ?


----------



## Vic Batton (Dec 15, 2008)

Qual is doing watermarks this morning


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Qual Results

1st-#15 Jackson H/Chris Ledford O/Deb Stukey
2nd-#2 Trap O/H Larry Sarek
3rd-#22 Moon H/Scott Harp O/Paul Brundige
4th-#23 JoJo H/ Jackie or Ed Thibodeaux O/Jackie Thibodeaux 

No JAMS awarded
congrats to All!!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur Callbacks to the landblind

1,4,5,11,12,13,14,15,17,18,19,21,22,23,25,28,29,31,33,36,37,39,42,43,45,46,47,48,50,51,52,53,54,55,56,57,58,59,61,
64,67,68,70,72,73,74,76,77,78,81,82,83,85,86

54 total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open callbacks to the landblind

3,4,6,9,11,14,15,16,17,22,27,28,29,31,33,34,36,38,39,40,43,45,48,50,51,52,53,
60,68,72,74,75,76,78,84,85,86,88,91,93

40 total


----------



## duckwater (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks For the updates as usual !!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open callbacks to the waterblind 

3,6,9,11,15,16,17,22,31,33,39,40,45,50,51,52,53,60,74,75,76,78,84,85,86,91,93

27 total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur callbacks to the waterblind 

1,4,5,11,13,14,17,18,19,21,28,29,33,37,39,42,46,48,50,51,54,58,59,61,67,72,73,74,76,78,83

31 total


----------



## Jenn (Jul 16, 2006)

Congrats to Chris on the qual win, Larry Sarek and Trapp on their 2nd, and Scott on the 3rd!!

Way to go guys!!

Congrats to all!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur callbacks to the last series

5,11,14,18,21,29,33,37,46,51,58,59,61,67,73,78,83

17 total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open callbacks to the last series

3,6,11,15,16,31,40,45,52,53,74,75,78,84,86,91

16 Total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur Results

1st-#33 King O/H Mark Medford
2nd-#21 Micro O/H Tom & Linda Bogusky
3rd-#67 Wally O/H Larry Sarek
4th-#83 Reba O/H Tom Fait
RJ-73 Aero O/H Dave Furin

Jams- 5,18,37,46,51,59,61,78

Congrats to All !!!


----------



## Jan Helgoth (Apr 20, 2008)

Congrats to Junior Handler, Ashley Batton, for successfully handling her dog, Lacy, through all four series of the Derby! Here she is with her Junior Handler ribbon in pic sent to me by her proud Dad. Congrats also go to her Dad (Vic Batton) for the Jam in the Amateur!

Also, congrats to Tom Fait and Reba on the double placement ~ wow!

Congratulations to all who placed and finished!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open Results

1st-#6 Louie H/Chris Ledford O/Mark Medford
2nd-#52 Tie H/Ty Rorem O/Penny Youngblood
3rd-#11 Reba O/H Tom Fait
4th-#16 Jane H/Chris Ledford O/Tommy Parrish
RJ-40 Diesel H/Mark Smith O/Joe Broyles
JAMS- 45,53,74,78,84,91

Congrats to All !!


----------



## Kory Poulsen (Jul 6, 2010)

Congrats to Louie and Chris! That gives him the .5 pts (plus some) needed to get that FC. What a dog!


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Thanks for results ya'll . Anyone have Derby ? Congrats to placements and JAMs


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Jan Helgoth said:


> View attachment 8188
> 
> 
> Congrats to Junior Handler, Ashley Batton, for successfully handling her dog, Lacy, through all four series of the Derby! Here she is with her Junior Handler ribbon in pic sent to me by her proud Dad. Congrats also go to her Dad (Vic Batton) for the Jam in the Amateur!
> ...



That is very cool. Congratulations to Ashley and her dad!


----------



## Russell Archer (Jul 8, 2004)

Congratulations to Chris Ledford for a GREAT weekend, 1st Place in Open, Qual & Derby.

Pretty memorable weekend for Mark Medford also.....3 Blue Robbons!!

Most of all.....WAY-TO-GO LOUIE !!!!! FC Bluegoose's Passion For Jazz "Louie" ......OPEN WIN & NEW FC


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Wow! What a weekend, Mark! Congratulations on your AM WIN with Seaside's Kingfish, Open WIN with Louie and Derby WIN!

Congratulations, Bobby Lane on your Derby 3rd with Frasier and Bob Kennon for the Derby Jam with Duke! Thank you, Mark Smith for handling these dogs to their placements in a tough 43 dog Derby and for finishing young Allie's first Derby with an RJ.

rita


----------



## DEN/TRU/CRU (May 29, 2007)

Jan Helgoth said:


> View attachment 8188
> 
> 
> Congrats to Junior Handler, Ashley Batton, for successfully handling her dog, Lacy, through all four series of the Derby! Here she is with her Junior Handler ribbon in pic sent to me by her proud Dad. Congrats also go to her Dad (Vic Batton) for the Jam in the Amateur!
> ...


I had the pleasure of presenting Ashley with her Ribbon and Certificate, a Field Trial memory I soon won't forget! You should have seen her in the last series, cool as a cucumber even when her dog put on a hunt on the last bird of the trial. Looked like she had nerves of steel! Ashley and Lacy make a heck of a team!


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Congrats Mark Medford and Mark Smith !


----------

